# All good things sometimes come to an end



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
My recent heath issues keep me from doing some of the things I like. So, until the health issues can be sorted out, my "shop" will be closed and I will be taking a break from the hobby. I need to get my health back without any interruptions. This comes first and foremost at this time. I have no bad feelings toward anyone here, just the opposite, I have made alot of friends here. And I have learned alot of things about the hobby I would have never known about, and for that I am grateful. I will be "lurking" from time to time. I wish you all the best.


Larry


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

I've really enjoyed your posts about the shop, good luck with life!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hope things get back on track soon for you Larry! We have enjoyed your input on this site, 
and the chat. We'll all be here for you when you get back. :thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Larry, get your health back. all else is secondary. I like to think my life has been improved for having been able to chat with you. thank you. al


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Larry - take it easy ! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Get well Larry. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for all you have done for us Larry. I hope your health improves rapidly and we see you back real soon. Chat won't be the same without you...
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Larry, best wishes for you to feel better soon!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Health is most important. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers Larry.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Get well soon Larry! We'll leave the light on for ya.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Larry, 

Thank you for your contribution to our hobby. We'll run the missing man formation from time to time.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*all good things come to an end*



Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang
> My recent heath issues keep me from doing some of the things I like. So, until the health issues can be sorted out, my "shop" will be closed and I will be taking a break from the hobby. I need to get my health back without any interruptions. This comes first and foremost at this time. I have no bad feelings toward anyone here, just the opposite, I have made alot of friends here. And I have learned alot of things about the hobby I would have never known about, and for that I am grateful. I will be "lurking" from time to time. I wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> Larry


Geez Larry ,
this really bums me out to see ya have to take the break. I do however fully understand the need to do so. As a guy moving into your backyard so to speak shortly i would like to be able to chat with ya . Not just about slots as we do here and in chat etc but about the area , lifestyle and about how you are doing more importantly . So please do me a favor and email me some contact info so i can check in on ya. You sure will be missed pal but do above all else take care of you 1st.

Bear :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*larry*

ok larry get well soom u can allways call me if u want to talk get well see u soon later


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

You'll be missed, but I think we're all happier knowing you're making your health your top priority, Larry. Thoughts and prayers for a thorough recovery!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

keep diggin larry n dont look back cuz they might be gainin on ya. at all costs get back to good!you,ve been such a force on the ht and a welcomeing voice on the chat.time out is o.k. but you,re expected back when yer better.relax and enjoy. damn i,m sad now.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I miss you already mate! Get well and keep in touch.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Take care of yourself Larry. Need more shots from the shop!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang
> My recent heath issues keep me from doing some of the things I like. So, until the health issues can be sorted out, my "shop" will be closed and I will be taking a break from the hobby. I need to get my health back without any interruptions. This comes first and foremost at this time. I have no bad feelings toward anyone here, just the opposite, I have made alot of friends here. And I have learned alot of things about the hobby I would have never known about, and for that I am grateful. I will be "lurking" from time to time. I wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> Larry


U got me email addy & phoney #...
anytime u need/wany me ;-) :freak:

take care & get better soon :wave: :thumbsup:




Bubba 123


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Take care Larry. We will hear from you again. God's speed my friend.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Take care of you Larry, and get better soon!! We'll be here when you're ready.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Take care.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

Larry you were the first guy i talk to when i join this site,you were the mentor i needed to keep my ideas going and i wanna see you get better with your health,because you know im moving there and i wanna race a true champion on this circuit,get well soon bud........


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Larry, I was just getting to know you. But I understand completely, so you take care of yourself now....and focus on getting healthy again. We'll be here. ~Ralph


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Get well Larry.... we'll be here when you get back


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Keep on truckin' Larry get well & post & say "F*(< you " once in a while ! LOL !!:tongue:


 Neal:dude:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

43770 Larry :wave:,
GET WELL SOON !!!!. Your health has gotta come first. No one knows that more than me. I will keep you in my thoughts and keep my fiingers and eyes crossed :freak: for you. If you ever wanna talk, just give me a call. You have my number.
Jerry


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*You deserve a break today...*

Larry,

Dude Yeah your health is the most important. :thumbsup:

Bob...no worries...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Just checkin in.............*

Hi Gang
First, thanks for all the well wishes. between my health and I not getting along, and the "so called" Dr's _"practicing medicine"_ on me, the last several weeks hasnt been alot of fun. Some health problems have been resolved, a few others still exist. I miss hangin out here with everyone, but I need to get better first. 

I still spend some time each day with the little cars. My energy level is about 3 needle marks on the guage below *"E"* still. I still have a long road ahead of me health wise, but its not the first time I have had to make a "comeback" from injuries or health problems. :thumbsup:

Hopefully soon I'll be back hangin out here with everyone. I hope everyone is doing well. 

More Later
Larry


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for the update there kid. maybe you can get to empty soon and sing us a song on chat !!! get well my friend.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Hey Larry:
Glad to hear from ya Hope things smppth out even better and we gett o see you back giving Sage advice.
take care
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hang in there Larry!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Larry we will be here when you get better.

Best of luck and praying for you. :thumbsup:

Glad to here your doing well.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update Larry!!! Hang in there my friend!!! Prayers and wishes be with you...RM


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

i too learned last summer to take care of number 1 first, i would like to send you a bunch of energy to get yourself back to full throttle again as i know this is the hardest to do when you have been so sick.

best of luck too ya,
wheelz63
Richard


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Wishing you well Larry! Get better soon! Give me a buzz sometime! pig


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Larry,

Just stay focused and faithful. The "Big Boss" will set you back in the slot very soon.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Larry You Make It Sound Like You Are Signing Out. Buddy That Ain`t Happening. You Even Think About Chucking It In And I`ll Have To Come Down There And Whoop The .... Out Of You. You And I Don`t Want That. You Hole Up And Heal Up And Get Your ... Back Here With The Rest Of Us And I Mean Right Now. You Have One Week From Friday Before I Come Down There. You Get It? Dan


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

There is no end. Hopefully a very short delay if any to gain your health back and start showing us those AWSOME rides in your stable. Prayers for you and your family.
>Tom<


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Get Better Larry, will look forward to your triumphant return .. prayers up Buiddy us old farts gotta stick together..

Dave


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: 43770 Larry 

Still thinking good thoughts for you. Eyes and fingers still crossed :freak:.
*Get well soon*. We'll leave the door open and the coffee (decaf of course.... better for your heart ) on for ya. CAll me anytime.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Just checkin in.............*

Hi Gang, and 43770 Jerry 
I'm still fighting health issues. A few weeks ago, they decided (after yet _ANOTHER_ heart attack) to put in 6 stints, and do 3 angioplasties. That put me back down again. I'm finally feeling a tiny bit better, but not as good as the Dr's and I think I should be. Next week I get evaluated to see *IF* I qualify "health wise" for cardiac rehab. 

I have been spendin some time playin with the little cars, but not alot. I just dont have the energy/strength I need to do much of anything yet. I miss hangin out in chat with everyone. I have some kind of comp problem that wont let me enter chat. I hope to get that figured out soon. I get booted out almost the minute I get signed in. I do "lurk around" the forums to see what everyones doing. I'll check in again when I have some more news.

Larry


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Good to hear from you Larry. Take care of yourself and get well.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't worry about us, Larry. Just keep 100% focus on getting you back to 100%. Be well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Larry, good to hear from you. keep getting better and fighting the good fight. and lurking can be cool.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Larry, I was just thinking about you the other day, and looked up some of your old threads to find some pix of your neat lil dirttrackers, and I posted them over on my thread at HRW. Hang in there buddy, think positive and get strong, we miss your posts and pix- at least "I" do.....will be sending you positive energy- so fill your tank with it, and feel the power


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Larry, we miss you here and in chat. Just take it easy man. Take care and we hope to see you around soon.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Feel better Larry. Stop in once and a while!!


----------

